# Bentyl - How Much?



## surfboar (Oct 3, 2002)

My doctor has me on Bentyl now for cramps..... and it seems help a tiny bit, but I am only on 10mg doses twice a day. What is a typical dose? And can it not work at the lower dose but work correctly at a higher dose? I am skeptical of it working actually.


----------



## Engine23 (Nov 19, 2002)

Lincoln I took bentyl for years 10MG three times a day shortly before eating. It finally lost its effectiveness so i am now on Librax but believe bentyl can and does help many of us with IBS.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2003)

I have been taking 20mg of Bentyl for 4 weeks now. I only take it when I feel the cramps coming on, tha's about once a day in the mornings. It has helped me a lot. I have only had D a couple of times in the past 4 weeks and it didn't last to long. I watch what I eat,I take my time eating my meals now. Take fiber. I walk at the local mall 45 minutes a day that's about 3 miles. Feel so much better than I did 4 weeks ago.Good luck Jack


----------



## Littlelisa (Feb 13, 2002)

I too used to take Bentyl. It worked for me but I also was one that had to stop it because it lost it's effectiveness. Now this was over 10 years ago or so. Does anyone know that if I started taking it again if it would work? I have been debating it since it did work for me in the past.


----------



## Lisa_NZ (Apr 4, 2003)

Hi,I used to take Bentyl for the cramps too, my doctor recommended one 10mg tablet for my size (i'm 7 stone and just over 5 foot) although occasionally i would take two if the cramps were really bad.The only real effect I found was a negative one, the Bentyl made me feel really slow and i had to concentrate if i needed to do anything. I would feel quite woozy, and would put keys in the fridge and drinks in the door and suchlike.I found this would happen no matter what dose i took!!Eventually I gave up the Bentyl as if I had to rush out anywhere in the car there was no way I could drive!!!


----------

